# Fly fishing documentary on hulu



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

The lost world of Mr Hardy 
Really good documentary on the hardy fly fishing company. Shows fly fishing back in the 1800s to today. Some of it funny, how you would hook the fish and then pass the rod to your 2nd to land. So you didn't get your feet wet. They carried a club in their pocket to hit the fish with. 
Showed how they tied flies and how they came up with the vice. You watch a guy tie a fly by holding the hook.
The guy telling the story is a hardy, he won the world fly casting championship 25 times.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you post a link to the video? Thanks


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/705719


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool documentary thanks for sharing


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Now I want a bamboo rod


----------

